

How We Estimated Our AWS Costs Before Shipping Any Code - matm
http://blog.heapanalytics.com/how-we-estimated-our-aws-costs-before-shipping-any-code-2/

======
smileysteve
Re: Using the Last Month of Data

I hope that you are using Postgres partitions for this. Depending on your data
size, you could ease sorting by date for the 'last month' by day, week or
month. This will have an added benefit of requiring less ram for most of your
selects and otherwise increasing the speed of your queries.

------
trd1479
What about i/o costs of traffic (outgress).

What other costs do we need to factor in on aws?

~~~
matm
For us, I/O isn't as big a cost factor, since our data processing mostly
resides in ephemeral storage where I/O charges don't apply. (Our permanent
data backups live in S3.)

I/O pricing _does_ apply when using EBS.

------
spitfire
Neat, it's like an updated version of Tandems 5-minute rule for the cloud era.

------
dudus
How come you haven't predicted the cost of Data Redundancy at first? This
seems like something pretty basic to me.

~~~
matm
Very true. This is basic stuff, and we simply overlooked it. In the future, we
might even need to add increased redundancy to our data, which we need to be
aware of.

